# 143 parent visa: Onshore or offshore?



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all
just wanted to know, is there any difference between applying offshore vs. onshore in regard of Contributory parent visa (143) ?

My parents are in Australia at this moment with a tourist visa (sub-600) & there is no condition mentioned against their visa that "no other visa can be applied" or something like that. So I am assuming they can apply 143 from here.

or, should they do it from oversea?

Is there any difference in terms of timing, priority etc ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There's no difference. It's still treated as an off-shore application so they won't receive a bridging visa.


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

I guys, I have tried to apply for 143 visa online using MyImmiAccount but there's no option for 143
Does that mean, I can't apply online? do I have to apply paper based application?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Form is 47PT for holders of 173 and 47PA for everyone else (paper forms)

Visa must be granted offshore (unless parent is a holder of 173, a substituted 600 ...etc.) 

So there is no difference, and no bridging visa in that case will be given


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Form is 47PT for holders of 173 and 47PA for everyone else (paper forms)
> 
> Visa must be granted offshore (unless parent is a holder of 173, a substituted 600 ...etc.)
> 
> So there is no difference, and no bridging visa in that case will be given



so you mean, there's no online option for this category. It has to be paper based (47PA in our case) ??

I can still submit application in Sydney office on behalf of my parents (who are in oversea) Can't I ? (doesn't matter if it's treated as offshore anyway)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

no online option. Not sure if you can apply onshore on their behalf, but as you mentioned, it makes no difference since they can only be granted the visa offshore. 

If they visit you on a visit visa while the parent visa is under processing, you need to notify the CO for your parent visa, in case it becomes decision-ready at any point of time during their stay in Australia. 

If it happens, the officer will give you a pre-decision notice so they can leave and get granted while offshore.


----------



## Girish Adhiya (Aug 14, 2015)

My both children migrated to Aus on PR in Sep'13. They will complete two years in Sep'15. Our visitor visa subclass 600 of 18 months will expire in Oct'15.

1. Can we apply CPV 143 visa in Sept'15 or Oct'15 ? 
2. Also, we will apply visitor visa subclass 600 after CPV 143 application made. Since 8503 No further stay condition will not be there in visitor visa and if we get 3 yrs visitor visa, can we stay in Aus continuously 2 yrs till we get 143 CPV visa ? CAN ANYONE GUIDE US PLEASE.


----------

